

Alpha launch of Brit/Euro version- threadless/dbh Facebook app- feedback needed - NiceGuyJimmy

Yo fellow HN pals- Jay and I were sick of waiting for shipping from threadless over in the states and paying a premium for delivery that we hacked together this MVP as a Facebook app. We are London based so hoping to attract a more Brit/Euro community that should reflect in the designs that win too. Let us know what you think of the alpha site (note you have to be logged into Facebook as it brings up a Facebook app)- we thought this would be easier to share stuff/promote to pals for voting, etc.<p>Holla!<p>Jimmy and Jay, Londontown April 2012<p>www.designoff.com
======
NiceGuyJimmy
be good to hear what you think

